# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Neighborhood Walmart

## grandshoemaster

I read in the Oklahoman today that the old Albertsons will be demo'd at Midwest Blvd and Reno and will begin building a Neighborhood Walmart.  This could very well attract more business to back that area.

----------


## Bostonfan

What about the Del City Walmart (aka piece of ****)?

----------


## grandshoemaster

A Neighborhood Walmart is smaller and just has groceries.

----------


## Thunder

Are you sure about that?  Crest has an agreement with MWC not to allow any grocery stores built within certain miles of their stores.  I think Albertson's (or whatever previous grocery store it was before that) was already there before the big Crest on Douglas.  Anyone know how long the agreement stay in place?

----------


## grandshoemaster

http://newsok.com/midwest-city-makin...rticle/3533750 
I'm guessing that agreement has expired.

----------


## usmbubba

I would imagine that this will not have much effect on the Crest on Douglas, the Crest on Reno is more likely the target for this store

----------


## Thunder

Crest will still be the winner with the low prices.

As for the space between Ultra and Best Buy... PETCO is so darn slow to grab it.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I would imagine that this will not have much effect on the Crest on Douglas, the Crest on Reno is more likely the target for this store


The Crest on Reno needs to be replaced, bad parking lot and the store is out dated and has a dirty feel to it.

----------


## bombermwc

It will be sad to see the water tower go - it's such an icon. I do like the new tower's graphics, but there's something about that old girl that I'll miss. As far as I know, it's still planned to be a hotel.

The Reno Crest is a pile, but it's the origional that started the whole thing. They really have put money into the place to do what they can to update it. But there's only so much lipstick you can put on a pig before it needs to be put down. It's still a VERY busy place though, so as long as they are making money, why not let them keep it? It would be extremely pricey to do anything with the place since there's nowhere to expand at that site. That's the store that started the whole Crest Warehouse (still on air depot too btw) idea that allowed them to be so cheap. So for all of you out there that like Crest, this store is why they exist.

Neighborhood Market - hey, like the article said, anything to keep a lot from being empty is great. It's almost a mile from the old Crest, and there's great density around the old Albertson's location. It really was a good location for a grocery store....it just happened to travel from one over-priced retailer to the next over the last 30 years. 

Thunder - sorry to say again, as long as Petsmart is right down the street in the same complex, you aren't going to get PetCo.

----------


## Thunder

> It will be sad to see the water tower go - it's such an icon. I do like the new tower's graphics, but there's something about that old girl that I'll miss. As far as I know, it's still planned to be a hotel.
> 
> The Reno Crest is a pile, but it's the origional that started the whole thing. They really have put money into the place to do what they can to update it. But there's only so much lipstick you can put on a pig before it needs to be put down. It's still a VERY busy place though, so as long as they are making money, why not let them keep it? It would be extremely pricey to do anything with the place since there's nowhere to expand at that site. That's the store that started the whole Crest Warehouse (still on air depot too btw) idea that allowed them to be so cheap. So for all of you out there that like Crest, this store is why they exist.
> 
> Neighborhood Market - hey, like the article said, anything to keep a lot from being empty is great. It's almost a mile from the old Crest, and there's great density around the old Albertson's location. It really was a good location for a grocery store....it just happened to travel from one over-priced retailer to the next over the last 30 years. 
> 
> Thunder - sorry to say again, as long as Petsmart is right down the street in the same complex, you aren't going to get PetCo.


I keep telling the guys at the store to frickin add new floors.  They always saying the plan is to do that coming soon, but still nothing for months.   WE NEED NEW FLOORS!!!  That is it.  Just that itself will enhance the store so much greater.

There are a few places having PetSmart and PETCO next to each other.  A great example is on NW Expressway.

----------


## TaoMaas

> The Reno Crest is a pile, but it's the origional that started the whole thing. They really have put money into the place to do what they can to update it. But there's only so much lipstick you can put on a pig before it needs to be put down. It's still a VERY busy place though, so as long as they are making money, why not let them keep it? It would be extremely pricey to do anything with the place since there's nowhere to expand at that site. That's the store that started the whole Crest Warehouse (still on air depot too btw) idea that allowed them to be so cheap. So for all of you out there that like Crest, this store is why they exist.


It's not THAT bad. lol  It's just old, that's all.  It still cracks me up that I can go into that little Crest and find as many (or more) checkers working than at any of the surrounding Wal Mart Supercenters...and that's not even counting the sackers.  At Wal Mart, there's only one sacker...and it's me.  lol

----------


## Thunder

> It's not THAT bad. lol  It's just old, that's all.  It still cracks me up that I can go into that little Crest and find as many (or more) checkers working than at any of the surrounding Wal Mart Supercenters...and that's not even counting the sackers.  At Wal Mart, there's only one sacker...and it's me.  lol


Glad to have served you at Crest. :-)

----------


## Lauri101

> It will be sad to see the water tower go - it's such an icon. I do like the new tower's graphics, but there's something about that old girl that I'll miss. As far as I know, it's still planned to be a hotel.


I'm going to miss that old tower too - it's always been part of the directions to my house! (turn left at the water tower...)
I really hope they decide to not put a hotel there.  With such a small footprint, the hotel would have to be 4-5 stories.  Parking and traffic would be the pits.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Glad to have served you at Crest. :-)


I wondered if that was the one where you worked!  Were you working this past weekend when all the stuff went down at the apartment complex next door?

----------


## Thunder

> I wondered if that was the one where you worked!  Were you working this past weekend when all the stuff went down at the apartment complex next door?


No.  I am on Sabbatical leave until Spring or Summer, but I have been working there 2 years.  I am the only deaf Sacker there.  :-)

OMG, do tell me what happened there???

----------


## grandshoemaster

http://www.newsok.com/article/3533302

----------


## jmarkross

> No.  I am on Sabbatical leave until Spring or Summer, but I have been working there 2 years.  I am the only deaf Sacker there.  :-)
> 
> OMG, do tell me what happened there???


Back in the early 1970's...I worked creating ads for *Oshman's Sporting Goods* and often took them to the *Houston Post* late at night...in those days, the paper was run (and owned) by *Oveta Culp Hobby*, and she supported and set-up an entire night shift of deaf workers in the composing room...*over a 100 deaf persons working together.* It was fascinating to see groups of them...gesturing and laughing at jokes. An amazing and rather successful idea.

----------


## Thunder

> Back in the early 1970's...I worked creating ads for *Oshman's Sporting Goods* and often took them to the *Houston Post* late at night...in those days, the paper was run (and owned) by *Oveta Culp Hobby*, and she supported and set-up an entire night shift of deaf workers in the composing room...*over a 100 deaf persons working together.* It was fascinating to see groups of them...gesturing and laughing at jokes. An amazing and rather successful idea.


:-O 100 in a room!!! !!! !!!

----------


## jmarkross

> :-O 100 in a room!!! !!! !!!


*Oveta Hobby* was a great pioneer in many ways...see...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oveta_Culp_Hobby

_Houston Hobby Airport is named after her husband..._previously it was Howard Hughes Airport....

----------


## bombermwc

> I'm going to miss that old tower too - it's always been part of the directions to my house! (turn left at the water tower...)
> I really hope they decide to not put a hotel there.  With such a small footprint, the hotel would have to be 4-5 stories.  Parking and traffic would be the pits.


It's not as small as it looks when you drive around. Take an overhead look at a google map. I think I actually posted a comparison pic one time of that whole circle area comparing it to a hotel off I-ro in MWC...Hampton or something. The square feet aren't that different really. Think about how much is squeeze in that space....old fire station, water tower, old senior citizens center, etc, etc, etc. They really packed it in...those places just didn't have anywhere to park. That half of the circle is as big as Best Buy...honestly.

Now I see a few possibilities:
1 - The hotelier buys out the rest of the houses on that block (there are still homes on the north side that face lockheed within that "circle"). That effectively doubles the space.

2 - They use of some of the grass space on the back side of Ulta and Kacei (sp?) for the parking for the hotel

3 - They go sort of generic (this is the most likely to me). They build west to east right across the back side of the lot, butting right up to the homes that are still there. So basically, it goes as far north as the north side of the water tower across to the same side of the firestation. If it's the same cookie cutter 4-5 floor place like everything else in MWC, then it would go no further south that the south face of those same structures. That leaves the rest of the curved area for parking. A bit of a tight squeeze, but do-able. They aren't going to squeeze in another Sheraton unless they plan on taking out some surface roads back there....but that' doesn't really look like it would make sense to me.

----------


## usmbubba

There is enough space,  but is there a need ???  Do we need another hotel with all of the others on hotel road???

----------


## Lauri101

Bombermwc - I see what you mean from a Google view - it just feels smaller!  I hate to be a NIMBY, but I really don't want a hotel so close to my house.  
And I agree with usmbubba - do we need it?
I like the saying "just because you can doesn't mean you should".

----------


## bombermwc

I think it's weird to put a hotel in the middle of a shopping center. And i would hate to be one of the people that my view would then become the back side of a hotel. Not to mention that's more light pollution for the homes nearby. 

The space is too small for much anything else though. At least a hotel naturally goes vertical. The footprint is really small though. You might squeeze in an extension of the strip on Mid-America, but again, I think that would require a re-tooling of the road (which is in HORRIBLE shape right now...maybe that's an indicator). There are a ton of hotel brands out there that aren't in MWC yet, but I would ask as you did, "do we need another one"? I can't imagine too many people stay overnight because of Town Center.

----------


## Thunder

bombermwc, where exactly is the location for the planned hotel?  I do want to say when looking at an area of land, they appear small, but when the foundation is poured and the building is completed, it becomes so large when you walk in.  Strange, eh. :-)

----------


## Jettmiester

> Crest will still be the winner with the low prices.
> 
> As for the space between Ultra and Best Buy... PETCO is so darn slow to grab it.


Crest is not low on everything. They use AWG grocers to stock their shelves. This is who Homeland uses as well (simply because AWG owns Homeland in OK, also known as HAC- Homeland Aquisition Company).

Crest does a great job at what they do, and do offer some great prices. But you do have to know your avg retail prices before going in there. I particularly like the Crest in Edmond on 15th and Santa Fe, it is always neat, clean, well staffed and well stocked (can't say that for Wal-mart and def not Homeland). And Crest sacks your groceries. With Crest, Wal-Mart and Target, I don't know how the Homeland Stores survive.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Crest is not low on everything.


This is true.  My wife and I made a list of all of the normal things we buy at the grocery store, then compared prices between Wal Mart and Crest.  Most things were pretty close, with Wal Mart sometimes having the lower price and other times Crest being lower.

----------


## bombermwc

Something we've found is that the non-food items are cheaper at Wal-Mart - deodorant, toothpaste, etc. Not to mention if you don't mind going to Aldi too, get a 10 lb sack of potatoes for $2....$2!!!!

----------


## Jettmiester

Oh yeah, I hit Aldi every now and then. Wish they would put one iin Edmond. The one on Penn and Memorial is not very handy.

----------


## kevinpate

> Something we've found is that the non-food items are cheaper at Wal-Mart - deodorant, toothpaste, etc. Not to mention if you don't mind going to Aldi too, get a 10 lb sack of potatoes for $2....$2!!!!


I wouldn't drive way out of the way for it, but there is a dollar general near us.  Paper goods, foil, disposable cups, forks, etc., often oil, comet and some other items were less there than at wally-mania.

----------


## Larry OKC

Really?  The same item that costs you $1 at Dollar General or Family Dollar is often 80 cents at Wal-mart (same brand/size etc). But take into the convenience factor too, can usually get in/out much quicker at Walgreens, Dollar General etc than a Super/big box retailer.

----------


## dmoor82

If you live in Central MWC the only options are Crest(2 locales) and Williams(Post& SE 15th), so this would be very welcomed!Funny how both Supercenter Wal Marts are right on MWC borders but not IN MWC!

----------


## Thunder

> If you live in Central MWC the only options are Crest(2 locales) and Williams(Post& SE 15th), so this would be very welcomed!Funny how both Supercenter Wal Marts are right on MWC borders but not IN MWC!


One is in Del City, yes, but the other is actually in MWC.  If not, then explain why MWC receive tax dollars from that store.

----------


## Drake

> If you live in Central MWC the only options are Crest(2 locales) and Williams(Post& SE 15th), so this would be very welcomed!Funny how both Supercenter Wal Marts are right on MWC borders but not IN MWC!


Williams? Not in about 2 years. It's Buy 4 Less. Also, the Wal Mart at 23rd & Douglas is located in MWC limits.

----------


## bombermwc

The one on 23rd doesn't have nearly as many people in it as the one on sooner. So if you don't mind the extra drive, you can save yourself some of your sanity by not having to deal with the crowds.

----------


## dmoor82

Yeah that WalMart over on 23rd is in MWC,I just always thought it was in Spencer or OKC,but it's real close but I was wrong so my bad!I really dont even think of that part of MWC as MWC I see it as Spencer of NP but now I know otherwise!Man ohh man Nick and Bruce and Kevin Quick arent going to like another WalMart coming into 
MWC even if it is a NHood WalMart!

----------


## dmoor82

> Williams? Not in about 2 years. It's Buy 4 Less. Also, the Wal Mart at 23rd & Douglas is located in MWC limits.


Yeah your right,good to see Buy4less in The old Albertsons/Williams space!I remember growing up  near this intersection and all that was there on Post&15th was a Brannons and an old run down 7-11,then a Food Lion which is now a church and all the streets around this area were all 2 lane!Things change alot in just 10-15 years!

----------


## phinzup

> Crest is not low on everything. They use AWG grocers to stock their shelves. This is who Homeland uses as well (simply because AWG owns Homeland in OK, also known as HAC- Homeland Aquisition Company).
> 
> Crest does a great job at what they do, and do offer some great prices. But you do have to know your avg retail prices before going in there. I particularly like the Crest in Edmond on 15th and Santa Fe, it is always neat, clean, well staffed and well stocked (can't say that for Wal-mart and def not Homeland). And Crest sacks your groceries. With Crest, Wal-Mart and Target, I don't know how the Homeland Stores survive.


Almost every other grocer in Oklahoma uses AWG as well, (except for WM of course). AWG is the only grocery wholesaler in Oklahoma now. Just because Crest buys some items from AWG doesn't mean they price those items the same as Homeland, Buy for Less, or anyone else though. In addition Crest buys massive amounts of groceries direct from the manufacturers, thus bypassing AWG and the associated fees.

----------


## John1744

> Almost every other grocer in Oklahoma uses AWG as well, (except for WM of course). AWG is the only grocery wholesaler in Oklahoma now. Just because Crest buys some items from AWG doesn't mean they price those items the same as Homeland, Buy for Less, or anyone else though. In addition Crest buys massive amounts of groceries direct from the manufacturers, thus bypassing AWG and the associated fees.


Exactly, Crest can buy truckloads of items directly from companies like Kraft, first ensuring they don't have to pay the Warehouse fees to AWG and they get a better price by buying large quantities. Even the stuff they do buy from AWG, they can buy in large enough quantities to equal probably fifty small grocery stores and can get discounts from AWG because of that, not to mention the fact that they will take a loss on some things like Koolaid and sell it for 10/1.00 even though AWG suggests 4/.99 at a cost of .15 per packet. they lose money but they get people in the doors to buy other higher margin items.

----------


## bombermwc

I saw the fence is up around the site now. But doesn't look like much of anything is happening there. I wonder if they are going to try and remodel the place to make it work, or if they are going to tear it all down. It seems like if they were going to demo, they would have already done that since it's so fast.

----------


## plmccordj

They have begun knocking the building down yesterday, March 30, 2011.  It is a little late to remodel  :Smile:

----------


## bombermwc

YAY! Can't say i'm sad to see the building go. How many decades and countless names the place had...let's count them at least from as far back as I remember...and i'm sure there were more.

Williams - well they never actually opened the store with the name, but they did buy it out when the bought out the OKC market...just closed the store.
Albertsons
Jewel Osco
Skaggs
Skaggs Alpha Beta

----------


## T-rex

don't forget skaggs abertsons, and just plain albertsons

i just came by there, the front wall and roof are gone as well as all the internal supports for the roof
looks like the side and back walls will come down real soon (friday april 1 ?)

----------


## T-rex

it's all down.........................
nothing left but the corner guards and parking lot

----------

